# Club looking for 2 members in NE GA



## j_seph (Jul 5, 2016)

Looking for 2 members for our club in Hall county between Lula and Clermont.
500 acres
Area for camping no water nor power. Mixture of pines and hardwoods. No hunting with dogs for coon or rabbit. Mature deer only, 1 claimed area one secondary area, rest is 1st come 1st serve. We have 10 members, will be 9 total that deer hunt. Dues are $550, year round access, have had the property for 6 years. For further in depth information please msg me.


----------



## shhfish (Jul 5, 2016)

*Hunting club*

Pm sent


----------



## Fbreezy (Jul 6, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 7, 2016)

Club is full pending payment today. Thanks to all who sent messages, I will put you on list, if things do not work out I will make calls if they do I will have you down to contact for future.


----------



## oneshotscott (Jul 7, 2016)

just sent you a pm


----------

